# My Dad's Work



## Blueglass (Jan 9, 2014)

Since my daughter decided to throw everything out of her toy box I thought I'd get a pic of the things dad made her. Hope you like next time I'm in NC I'll get pics of the violins he makes. He does not do the net.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 9, 2014)

Sorry about the second pic being blurry but you get the idea.

Toy box is poplar and cherry. Bed is all cherry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 9, 2014)

Lid deserved a better pic. Cherry J. A little spalting in the poplar.


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 9, 2014)

That is great, Les! Is your dad who taught you woodworking? I grew up "helping" my dad in the garage on his projects. Can't wait to see the violins!


----------



## DKMD (Jan 9, 2014)

Cool! I love seeing handmade heirloom stuff like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 9, 2014)

Yes he taught me a lot. I have taken it in different directions but the foundation started there. We both have strong and weak points. I am better with finishing and meticulous patient work. He can sure bend wood better though. I tried making a violin and I ruined some beautiful maple before giving up. I will try again one day but I couldn't bear messing up more curly stuff!


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 9, 2014)

I wish I had his shop! Man oh man... I don't wanna grow up, I'm a Toys R Us kid, so many toys to play with!


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 9, 2014)

Get any new toys for Christmas? La Guapa bought me a box of wood from Cliff and some tools/toys (a center finder, belt sander cleaner, shelves for the shop, clamps, drive center, etc.).

Is your dad on here? I would love to see a violin build!


----------

